# is my body supposed to ache this much at only 5 weeks?



## mrsjohnson_08

hi everyone!


this is my first baby and i was wondering if anyone else was feeling all these aches and pains so early. it feels too soon to be hurting so much. i dont know maybe im just complaing too much? :shrug:


----------



## jk28

Hey there

I've just found out I'm 5 wks pg too & am also aching alot lower back & tummy, like AF is on her way!! I had a baby 9 months ago, but have actually now been pg 4 times, (2 early losses). I know I felt lots of aches & pains when pg with my LO, but still worrying!!

Good luck

Jayne


----------



## Jaybear5

I'm the same, my back aches and my legs ache so much it feels like I've been on a 4 mile sprint! Walking from the house to the car yesterday was a task in itself ha!


----------



## Finsmummy

I too feel fluey and ache so bad around my middle. I'm sure I didnt have this with my 1st. I guess each PG is different ( though lots of us on here feel achey!)

I am so irritable with DH i feel awful! I want be happy and glowing with my PG lol x


----------



## babylove719

My back has been very achy ever since I found out almost 2 weeks ago! I'm early like you too. My lower back aches all day and sometimes the ache goes all the way up my back to my shoulders too. Ugh. I can handle it but I wish I knew why my back would ache so bad for such a little tiny thing in my womb!?


----------



## eagermom

Hey ladies.. congratulations first of all..

I'm in my 9th week now.. :)

Let me share with you, even I was very achy specially my lower tummy and back during my 4th to 6th week. But now I just get occassional aches. 

So I think its normal. Dont worry. I would suggest to rest as much as u can specially when u r aching.. coz thats the best way to get relief. It helps a lot!! :)


----------



## eagermom

babylove719 said:


> My back has been very achy ever since I found out almost 2 weeks ago! I'm early like you too. My lower back aches all day and sometimes the ache goes all the way up my back to my shoulders too. Ugh. I can handle it but I wish I knew why my back would ache so bad for such a little tiny thing in my womb!?


While you sleep try sleeping on your left side. Thats what helped me and i"ve read an article online too about the same. you should never sleep towards your right side.


----------



## k8y

yes. I feel like I have been run over by a bus, then not been allowed to sleep for a week.


----------



## AngelBunny

i feel like ive been battered! and im spotty and greasy. wonderful! hehe xx


----------



## IzzyAnt88

Mine is, my back is *KILLING ME* and I get shoulder pains too. I am sick, and I am also soo exhausted. I didn't know it would be like this! lol


----------



## haileyhobbit

I found out a week after ovulation and have been aching ever since, with a combo of headaches and nasty twinges in my abdomen, spots, bloats.. its all happening, so quick. Now ive stop worrying so much, its kind of nice to feel something is happening. I dont recall this last time, so Im hoping I'll avoid the 24hr morning sickness that lasted 2 weeks post delivery. 

I find resting really helps and a nice warm soak in a bubbly bath. 

xx


----------



## babylove719

Ughh. I am so achy today!! From my back all the way down my legs! Very sore as if I overdid a workout or something. I tried sleeping on my left side like eagermom suggested, I know you're supposed to do that later in pregnancy but so far it hasn't helped. The ache is less intense when im lying down but I'm not sleeping well due to the discomfort and it hurts all day from the time I get up to when I go to bed. I'm going to call my dr today just to be sure that it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## tryn42mel

I have been very very achy. My legs ache so much I feel like i've been doing some crazy exercises but in reality I haven't been doing much but laying down from fatigue. My hips hurt as well as my back and neck. I feel like I've been in a car crash. lol. I never felt like that with my previous pg's. But, I'm not complaining b/c if this turns into my rainbow baby...it will all be worth it!!


----------



## Tititimes2

Glad I'm not alone on the aches and pains. I'll just add it to the nausea and my desire to fall asleep where I stand. Even after sleeping a full 8 hours. :sleep:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, I am 5 weeks tomorrow and I cant believe how much symptoms I have. Light cramps as though AF is on the way, this has become less mind you since implantation started and only comes and goes now. Total backache which is the first symptom I had. Sore boobs and cant stop burping silently all day long.
I keep telling myself though that symptoms must be a good sign that things are progressing well.
Today in work I felt quite sick and nauseaus although Im not sure if its actually morning sickness or slight nerves that something could go wrong, Im such a worrier.


----------



## hippylittlej

Jaybear5 said:


> I'm the same, my back aches and my legs ache so much it feels like I've been on a 4 mile sprint! Walking from the house to the car yesterday was a task in itself ha!

This is how I feel.


----------



## Maman

yeah i think so, for weeks ive had a really clicky back and i really thought i was about to get a chest infection.


----------



## isabel1011

I get the aches and pains too! I am 5 weeks & 5 days, but my aches started since I was about 3-4 weeks. I had really intense lower back pain for about a week straight and now it is off and on. It mostly comes when I'm standing a lot. But the pain has since subsided to my legs. It goes down the back of my thighs and my butt. I also am achey to the touch, has been that way for a couple of weeks. My arms, shoulders and legs all hurt when you run your fingers across them. Don't worry, aches are normal in the beginning of pregnancy. Your body is just stretching and getting ready for all of the new things, it's just adjusting :)


----------



## sara k

its my second baby and i had a miscarriage too few months ago...i am also feeling pain which i didnt feel 1st time...i would say if its cramping please consult to dr as sooon as possible...thanks for advice


----------



## prdlyexpectng

i felt/still feel like ive been hit by a train. and had cramps up until a week ago.


----------



## stouffer

I have sore muscles. Every morning I wake up with sore tummy muscles like I've been working out (no chance of that, I'm far too tired!)


----------



## keykelly89

I am now five weeks as well. My boobs are hurting like woo woo my teeth are very sensitive to hot and cold and my back feels like someone is stretching my muscles as far as they will go. I feel really achy all over. Plus everyone is getting on my nerves. Guess I can blame mood swings huh. This is my first child so let the games begin!


----------



## southern

Me too maybe our hormones are over achievers &#128521;


----------



## louve05

Same here! I am 4 weeks pregnant and my lower back and legs have been aching for the past 10 days already. In the past few days I've been feeling sick and tired, had cramps, and have been getting extremely irritable... Hope it won't be like that for 9 months!


----------



## Helabela

Hi I'm not sure how far along I am yet but I've had extreme tiredness can hardly get up the stairs!!!! Xx


----------



## Bbari2018

When i was that far along, i always woke up with tight abs (a feeling i kind of enjoyed bc i felt like i exercised). I also had achy joints. None of that now at 12 weeks!


----------

